# Pathfinder Anti-lock brake



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi,
One a 92 Nissan Pathfinder XE the anti-lockbreak light is alwas staying on, the brakes still seem fine, and just so you know it is only the rear brakes that have ABS so i am not completely sure how well the brakes work. Besides that, the brakes never put out a lot of power and sometimes going to stop really fast downhill is slower then it seems it should. If any one has any ideas as to what will always cause the light to stay on, or any idea what can bost how strong the brakes are.

Sorrry i can not give a lot of details as to what happened as i have been at College and my mom has been driving it, but i think the light either came on one day while driving or came on one day after she started it.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning Snoopdogie187, I am not familiar with that vehicle but would strongly suggest doing an immediate inspection of all the brake pads for wear.
If any of them are down to an eighth inch of "meat" consider replacements.

I really believe Nissan engineering is "tops" and their system designs are very reliable.

Check the master cylinder fluid level is proper.

Many modern vehicles go well except when you really need to stop quickly, worn pads amplify lousy stopping ability.

To improve stopping power there is a range of softer compound brake pads commonly available at motor outlets, these really help for poor stopability, but the downside is that they wear much more quickly than standard pads and cost significantly more.
(like twice as much!)
They also make the wheels dirtier with black residue but are well worth the extra bucks for the extra confidence they allow. 

I haven't seen ABS only on the rears, many of the machines I see only have a pressure reducing or prioritisation system to limit them.

The major part of braking (at least 70%) is effected by the front brakes and the rears generally take the rest, which is really only to maintain the vehicle in a straight line.

If your dash light is not being caused by low reservoir level, I would be inclined to ask the local agent what might cause it, unless one of these clever more experienced chaps on this site has knowledge of that machine. 
What ever you do, make every effort to find the cause.

Sorry not much help.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

the brakes are in good conidtion, i always check all fuilds (including brake fuild) and the brake fuild does not leak, and in the manual it says rear ABS. i know the front brakes are disco and the rear is drum and the brakes have been changed and it never helped.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning Snoopdogie187, I am guessing but there is a remote possibility the rear brakes adjustment may help, these are normally self adjusting and when the vehicle is braked in reverse operate the self adjusters, you could try reversing several times and planting the foot on your brake.

But I suspect there is some other sensor problem in the ABS system.

There would be a specific diagnostic procedure.

Others will have different ideas.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## BUDFAN8 (Apr 11, 2007)

i have found alot of the time the ABS light is on because of debris getting in the wheel assy. pulling the wires to the ABS sensor out. Most of the time this problem happens with trucks ive not seen the problem too much on cars.


first thing i would look for is a bad fuse in the fuse panel.if fuses look ok, look for a small wireing harness going to the wheel assy. if all looks ok going to the sensor follow it back along the frame. maybe something damaged a wire.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

hi, i already pulled the fuse out and checked it, when i have time to check the wires i will but i do not know where to look for them really
thank you


----------



## Tony.b99 (Mar 9, 2007)

There are different settings for ABS if you drive fast this should be regulated so it dosn't engage. You should talk to an expert depending on your driving requirements


----------

